# PRSA Tax Relief Calculator



## Skylarkin (26 Feb 2010)

Hey,

Just wondering if anyone knows of or how to calculate the tax relief available for a given age/income and investment into a PRSA?

Thought this would be something that would have been created already but I seem to have missed something as I can't find one.

Cheers,
Skylarkin


----------



## Dave Vanian (1 Mar 2010)

See the bottom of this page.
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...pensions/personal_retirement_savings_accounts


----------

